
NYPD To Remove DNA Profiles of Non-Criminals from Database - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/20/nyregion/dna-nypd-database.html
======
pmdulaney
Nice. It's good to see New York take a pro-liberty stand as opposed to a pro-
wokeness stand.

